# Skyrim Heiraten



## legend codename (2. Januar 2012)

Hi,

mich würde mal interessieren wenn ihr in Skyrim geheiratet habt? Also ich habe Sorex Vinius geheiratet, weil ich in Einsamkeit wohnen wollte. Habe dann später gemerkt das der im Trinkenden Skeever (Kneipe) wohnt. Naja nun wohne ich auch da und hab immer viel besuch und Alkohol und so kann ich mir umsonst nehmen. Die Betten sind kostenlos, aber wenn ich möchte kann ich dafür auch 10 Gold zahlen. Muss ich aber nicht.


----------



## ichbinnichtschuld (2. Januar 2012)

heiraten gehört auch nach 150h noch zu den vielen sachen die ich in skyrim noch nich probiert hab^^


----------



## Davatar (3. Januar 2012)

legend schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> mich würde mal interessieren wenn ihr in Skyrim geheiratet habt? Also ich habe Sorex Vinius geheiratet, weil ich in Einsamkeit wohnen wollte. Habe dann später gemerkt das der im Trinkenden Skeever (Kneipe) wohnt. Naja nun wohne ich auch da und hab immer viel besuch und Alkohol und so kann ich mir umsonst nehmen. Die Betten sind kostenlos, aber wenn ich möchte kann ich dafür auch 10 Gold zahlen. Muss ich aber nicht.


Hahaha, na hoffentlich passiert Dir das im RL nicht auch 
Also bisher hab ich nur einen Antrag bekommen. Muss mal nachschauen gehn, wie der schon wieder hiess. Aber es war ein Mann, dazu noch ein relativ alter, nur dabei ist mein eigner Char auch schon ein Mann o_O und nunja...irgendwie denk ich beim Heiraten dann doch eher an die traditionelle Mann-Frau-Methode. Ich weiss, wir leben heute in aufgeklärten Zeiten, aber mein Char ist nunmal hetero...


----------



## tear_jerker (4. Januar 2012)

man kann die angehende händlerin in whiterun heiraten. voraussetzung dafür ist das man die saufquest mit dem deadrischen gott des party machens in richtiger reihenfolge absolviert. habe in der quest ausversehen einige punkte überaschung die mit der heirat zu tun hatten :/


----------



## Davatar (9. Januar 2012)

Soooo mittlerweile hab ich auch geheiratet. Eigentlich fand ich ja fast alle Frauen scheusslich im Spiel und nur ne Hand voll kam in die Liste der potenziellen Heiratskandidatinnen. Von dieser Liste blieb dann aber nur eine übrig, weil mich alle andern genervt haben (also die Sprüche, die sie ab und zu sagen). Gewonnen hat bei mir also Hroki aus Markath:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Die sieht gut aus und ist nett find ich 

Das Problem bei ihr war jedoch, dass sie nicht in der Liste der heiratsfähigen Leute enthalten ist, also musste ich leider ein Konsolen-Command anwenden, um sie heiraten zu können. Die Liste der heiratsfähigen Leute findet man hier. Wenn man jemanden heiraten möchte, der nicht in dieser Liste ist, muss man folgendes tun (PC-Version):
1. Zu Hroki hinlaufen
2. Konsole öffnen mit ^
3. "addfac 19809 1" eingeben (ohne Anführungszeichen versteht sich)
4. Per Maus auf Hroki klicken
5. "setrelationshiprank player 4" eingeben

Jetzt kann man sie ansprechen und ihr nen Antrag machen. Die Hochzeit sieht man so übrigens auch, wie wenn man sie ganz normal gefragt hätte.


----------



## Xantaria (10. März 2013)

Man kann doch auch homosexuelle Ehen eingehen oder?


----------



## Tom-Snow (5. April 2013)

Wenn du dir die anderen Beiträge richtig durchgelesen hättest, wüsstest du es 

Hab nun auch endlich geheiratet und habe (zum Glück) einen Antrag von einer weiblichen Person erhalten  nicht das ich etwas gegen eine Homoehe hätte, aber wie schon Davatar meinte..


----------



## RiadLead0r (19. August 2014)

Hab immer noch nicht geheiratet in Skyrim. Hab letztens mal wieder meinen 2 Jahre alten Spielstand geladen. Ich fühl m,ich einfach noch nicht bereit dazu, mich festzusetzen


----------

